# The Tiberium War (Command and Conquer)



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

This RP takes place in the C&C3 universe. For those of you who don't know what Tiberium Wars is, watch this clip: (Although I hope most people who join play the game)





Since it doesn't say it in the clip, Tiberium is a crystal that appeared on Earth some twenty years ago and began terraforming the planet.


Follow this guideline:

NAME: your name
SIDE: are you with NOD or GDI?
VETERAN: how many year/months have you been working for?
RANK: Engineer, trooper, tank driver, etc.
SPECIALTY: do you specialize in piloting, aiming, etc.
FEAR LEVEL: are you easily frightened?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

NAME: Pilot officer James Chase
SIDE: GDI
VETERAN: Experienced civil pilot, been a combat flier for around 18 months
RANK: Pilot
SPECIALTY: Chase specializes in dogfighting in the Firehawk (Firehawk just sounds cooler :biggrin, and has many kills
FEAR LEVEL: Chase is very calm in his fighter, and hardly ever looses his nerve. He even took part in a parachute dive on a Brotherhood base to steal Tiberium based technology. He has often proved himself a courageous and fearless pilot.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So Fenrakk does this mean your ending your Fury RP?


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes and no. Of course I'd love for it to go on, but RP threads turn into fan fiction with only one person posting.

Chrisman, GDI has two fighters, the Orca and Firehawk. Firehawks are better, so I guess Orcas are the main fighter craft.

I forgot my profile: :shok:

NAME: Fenrakk
SIDE: GDI
VETERAN: About 10 months since joining GDI, but has proven himself worthy more than once
RANK: Sniper
SPECIALTY: Excels at picking off long-range targets
FEAR LEVEL: Fenrakk doesn't scare easily, but he hasn't really seen anything scary yet


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its something that happens when an rp's GM either does not or can not update in a while. (Though sometimes it dies down even while in the midst of being played out.)


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Like the Storm? :uncertain cyclops:

Whats GM stand for? :scratchhead:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I actually was thinking of my own RP from before, for the most part GM usually stands for game or group master or even refers to the game leader. If its your story/rp and your the one running the show, your the GM in the rp.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah I knew that I just wanted to know what it stood for :laugh:

anyway, are you going to sign up?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Not for this one, if you sign up for to many than you might stretch yourself to thin.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell me about it, most 1700 odd posts are from roleplays.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol I've stopped posting for the RightsOfAscension and now I have some more breathing room because The Storm and Fury died


----------

